# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اتصال به اسکیوال سرور

## sobhan1990

سلام

کسی راهی برای ارتباط با اسکیوال سرور میدونه؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با کامپوننت ado connection.
در قسمت connection string کلید build رو می زنی و sql server رو انتخاب می کنی و ادرس سرور رو می دهی

----------


## sobhan1990

مطمئنید این روش برای برنامه های موبایل جواب میده؟ برای اندروید میخوام.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شرمنده فکر کردم برای خود دلفی می خواهی نه در اندروید Ado وجود نداره باید برای ارتباط از FTP استفاده کنی

----------


## sobhan1990

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ یا رفرنسی نمونه سورسی

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز لطفا به این سوالات من پاسخ بده تا بگوییم از چه روشی استفاده کنی:
1-بانک sql روی Server هست یا روی سیستم خودت؟
2-از چه طریقی می خواهی به ان دسترسی پیدا کنی؟(اینترنت یا شبکه داخلی)
3-اگر sql بانکت server داره کلاینت دیگری جز موبایل به اون وصل می شه یانه؟
باتشکر

----------


## sobhan1990

> دوست عزیز لطفا به این سوالات من پاسخ بده تا بگوییم از چه روشی استفاده کنی:
> 1-بانک sql روی Server هست یا روی سیستم خودت؟
> 2-از چه طریقی می خواهی به ان دسترسی پیدا کنی؟(اینترنت یا شبکه داخلی)
> 3-اگر sql بانکت server داره کلاینت دیگری جز موبایل به اون وصل می شه یانه؟
> باتشکر


قبل از هر چیز سپاسگزارم که به سوالات بنده پاسخ می دید و وقت میزارید.

1 - sql server فعلا سیستم خودم هست ولی قراره برای استفاده اصلی روی سرور باشه.
2- زمانیکه روی سرور قرار گرفت از طریق اینترنت میخوام بهش دسترسی داشته باشم.
3 - فعلا نیازی به کلاینت دیگری ندارم ولی احتمالش هست که در اینده بخوام کلاینت ویندوزی هم داشته باشم.

سپاس فراوان

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خب من تاجایی که بلد هستم کمکتون می کنم.سختی کار اینکهado در اندروید پشتیبانی نمی شه و باید کانکشن جدید پیدا کنیم که فعلا دنبال ان میگردم،چون تازه به مشکل شما هم رسیده ام.
به نظر من اینکه با یه زبان برنامه نویسی دیگر برای اندروید کار کنیم مثلا mono که زبان ویژوال استدیوهست یا basic4android که زبان بیسیک هست و این مشکلات  رو نداره.

1-اول اینکه باید سرور خودتون یا سیستمتون ip آن valid و تنظیمات static روی ان انجام بشه.
2-باید کانکشن مخصوص اندروید رو در اینترنت پیدا کنیم که تا حالا پیدا نکرده ام.
من می توانم valid کردن ip رو به شما بگوییم ولی اول باید کانکشن مخصوص رو پیدا کنیم بعد.

می خواستم از روش ftp برویم که نمی شه چون پیچیدگی ان از valid کردن ip سخت است.
شما فکراتون رو بکنید ببینید برویم سراغ زبان دیگر یا نه.اگر من کانکشن مخصوص اندروید رو پیدا کردم همین جا خبر می دهم.

----------


## hesarkhani

سلام
دوست عزیز هیچ راهی نداره
حتی Fire Doc هم جواب نمیده
من ی پروژه بزرگ کار کردم
باید وب سرویس بنویسی
با دلفی ی وب سرویس WSDL بنویس و اون با ADO به دیتا بیس وصل کن
بعد توی اندروید با استفاده از ی HttpRio به وب سرویست وصل شو و حالشو ببر

----------


## hesarkhani

سلام
دوست عزیز هیچ راهی نداره
حتی Fire Doc هم جواب نمیده
من ی پروژه بزرگ کار کردم
باید وب سرویس بنویسی
با دلفی ی وب سرویس WSDL بنویس و اون با ADO به دیتا بیس وصل کن
بعد توی اندروید با استفاده از ی HttpRio به وب سرویست وصل شو و حالشو ببر

----------


## Mask

چندین بار این سوال مطرح و جواب گرفته باز هم من توضیح میدم :
برای اتصال به بانکهای اطلاعاتی سمت سرور (اینترنت) ،  اتصال برنامه کلاینت به صورت مستقیم کار منطقی و معمول و امنی نیست.
برای این امور باید از وب سرویس میانجی استفاده کنید. برای نوشتن وب سرویس هم میتونید ار آموزش تصویری اقای عشایری استفاده کنید.
در ین روش دیگه محدودیتی در پلاتفرم و نیاز به ابزارهای متفرقه وجود ندارد.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام 
بابت چند وقتی که نبودم عذر می خواهم.
روش اینکه به اسکیوال سرور وصل شوی اینکه اگر درموبایل کار با بانک رو انجام دهی می تونی از طریق ساخت ftp اون رو من به کامپیوترم وصل کردم.
مشکلش اینکه خیلی wifi می خوره و کند هست از طریق ftp

----------


## Hadi_Fayyaz

سلام 
شرکت Devart کامپوننت SDAC Ver 7.0.1 را برای حل این مشکل ارائه کرده که به صورت مستقیم به SQL Server بتونید وصل بشید رو اندروید هم به راحتی کار میکنه 
یه سوالی هم در مورد WebService داشتم اونم اینه که برای تهیه وب سرویسی که بتونه به SQL Server وصل بشه و عملیات مورد نیاز برای کار با پایگاه داده رو انجام بده مثل Insert, Delete , Update وهمینطور نتیجه یک Query را برگردونه باید چکار کرد در فیلم آموزشی نوشتن WebService  آقای عشایری فقط یه تابع طراحی میکنه که دو تا عدد رو باهم جمع میکنه اگه کسی اطلاعات بیشتری در این زمینه داره در اختیار قرار بده ممنون میشم

----------


## firststep

سلام اره کاشکی دوستان یه توصیحی می دادن در این قسمت که ایا امکانش هست وب سرویس رو مثلا به datasource متصل کرد....

----------


## homayoun_c

*http://www.devart.com دقیقا شبیه اتصال کامپوننت Ado میتونی ازش در برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی با دیتابیس اتصال بدی اما متاسفانه تریال هست و 15 روز بیشتر نمیتونی استفاده کنی اگه کرکش رو پیدا کردی حتما بگو ما هم دانلود کنیم , من تست کردم جواب داد اما متاسفانه من مشکلی دارم که فکر نکنم به این زودی حل بشه , اونم فارسی نویسی در اندروید دلفی هست , دوستان هم که ظاهرا گفتن نسخه XE8 هم فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه , دیگه امیدم رو کاملا از دست دادم!!!*

----------


## meysam_212

سلام
همینطور که دوستان گفتن میتونی از devart استفاده کنی چون این کامپوننت امکان اتصال بصورت دایرکت مود رو میده، البته روشای دیگه ای هم داره
من با این روش برای اندروید به اس کیو ال وصل شدم و مشکلی هم نداشتم
روش اتصالش سادس، پروتکل tcp رو باید روی اس کیو ال فعال کنی و یه پرت به اس کیو ال بدی بعد از طریق این کامپوننت بصورت دایرکت مد به اس کیو ال وصل بشی.
توی آدرس سرور آیپی سرور رو بنویس(نیازی به آیپی سیستمی که اس کیو ال روش نصبه نیست) و تو قسمت پورت هم پورتی که تنظیم کردیو وارد کن.
اگه بخوایی میتونم کامپوننت رو برات ایمیل کنم(برای xe7) یا اینکه سر فرصت لینک دانلودش رو همینجا میزارم

----------


## meysam_212

> *http://www.devart.com دقیقا شبیه اتصال کامپوننت Ado میتونی ازش در برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی با دیتابیس اتصال بدی اما متاسفانه تریال هست و 15 روز بیشتر نمیتونی استفاده کنی اگه کرکش رو پیدا کردی حتما بگو ما هم دانلود کنیم , من تست کردم جواب داد اما متاسفانه من مشکلی دارم که فکر نکنم به این زودی حل بشه , اونم فارسی نویسی در اندروید دلفی هست , دوستان هم که ظاهرا گفتن نسخه XE8 هم فارسی رو ساپورت نمی کنه , دیگه امیدم رو کاملا از دست دادم!!!*


مشکل فارسیو تا حدودی حل کردن بچه های همین سایتو یه یونیت باسه اینکار گذاشتن هرچند اساسی نیست ولی میشه باهاش کار کرد، فکر کنم خودتم دیده باشی این تاپیکو، اسم تاپیک یادم نیست ولی اگه پیداش نکردی بگو یونیت و اینجا بزارم
راهی برای کم کردن حجم apk دارین؟

----------

